# Rumor: Mahinmi to Mavs



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/11/2327773/dallas-mavericks-close-in-on-deal.html



> LAS VEGAS -- The Dallas Mavericks are close to signing former San Antonio Spurs center Ian Mahinmi, NBA sources said Sunday.
> 
> Mahinmi, 25, is a 6-foot-11 Frenchman who played 26 games for the Spurs last season and is an unrestricted free agent. He averaged 3.9 points and two rebounds in six minutes per game. Several NBA sources said he's ready to make a significant improvement.
> 
> ...


If this guy pans out in Dallas while Matt Bonner gets paid 4 million a year to blog about hoagies...:combust:


----------

